# used machine



## Fishnmachine (Feb 21, 2006)

I picked up a 97 formula III for a smoking deal, but it has sat for a few years, I pust fresh gas in it and it started right up and runs good, but to be on the safe side I am taking it into the dealer of complete tune up and check over. My question is, is there anything in paticular that I should have them look at, I don't know what items have been a problem with the 600 triple, any advice?


----------



## northwesthunter (May 5, 2006)

Not sure about that specific model but in general would want to check fuel filter, drive belt, air filter and the nylon or plastic track runners.


----------



## dumredneck (May 19, 2005)

I would want a complete list of what they are going to "check over". You can do alot of this yourself, its not to hard and could save you lots of money.
Here is some stuff off the top of my head...new plugs, clean carbs, check drive chain tension/fluid.
Look over the clutches, maybe remove/clean them for a thorough look, then an alignment and (new)belt tension check.
Grease everything, check studs and ski carbides, driveline bearings (drive/jack shafts, bogey wheels). Look over the track, hy-fax (slides). Check coolant. Check rear skid for proper function, look for anything bent or broken,leaking shocks front and rear.


----------



## Itchin' to go (Oct 4, 2001)

Check out www.dootalk.com, everything you need to know and more you'll find there.

Good luck and congrats on the sled, is it your first one?

Ryan


----------



## Weekend Worrior (Aug 29, 2005)

I'm a doo nut, and not to scare you but the 600 triples are bad news. They don't seem to get enough oil to the center cylinder.
2 different dealers told me to stay away from them about 4 years ago, I bought the 800 twin instead, glad I did too.
If you got a smokin deal on it I'd put a for sale sign on it and try to make a couple bucks.
My 2 cents, good luck.


----------



## Fishnmachine (Feb 21, 2006)

yeah it is my first sled, I have heard of the problems of the 600 triple from people who have owned them in the past, it has 3000 miles and I know the original owner rebuilt the motor with low miles on it, so I am thinking that he had the oil problem with the middle cylindar fixed, I will have to check that out, I only paid 400 for it, and I know they are fun machines, so if I get a few years of light riding out of it I will be happy. I do plan on doing a lot of work on it myself, but to be safe I wanted to have somebody that knows more then me look at it first.


----------



## dugal (Aug 17, 2006)

Save your money from the dealer. They will be busy enough fixing the new Polaris's they sold (not a flame, just teasing!). Like DRN said, check the basics he mentioned. FIII was a popular sled for people to mess with. When it gets to riding weather give it a spin for a little while then pull the plugs and look at their condition. Check out www.totallyamaha.com for info on reading them correctly (or dootalk). Lean burndowns are common if someone has messed around under the hood.


----------



## wildboar6768 (Aug 2, 2000)

Is there an easy way to check to see if the cylinder has been burned lean or is this an inherent problem with the triples and should just be avoided?


----------



## dugal (Aug 17, 2006)

Take the head off and look at the burn pattern on top of the piston. If it is burned on the exhaust side mostly (where the manifold is at) this generally indicates a lean condition (i think... )


----------



## lkmifisherman (Feb 4, 2004)

If you have a buddy that is a mechanic he may have a borescope that you can look in those cylinders with......That would save time, money and be less invasive...All you have to do is pull the plugs....I have one if your place in Michigan is anywhere near Ludington....


LMF


----------



## tom01mxz800 (Aug 2, 2006)

wouldnt running a jet one size larger than the outer two cure the lean problem on the center cylinder 
i was told the center cylinder has a tendency to run hotter than the other two due to less air flow 
i have all twins and the only tripple i had was a drag sled but when i took it apart to build it it had a larger jet and i mentioned it to the dealer and they told me that


btw go to dees marine if your in se michigan they will take good care of you


----------

